# Morto Lemmy, leader dei Motorhead



## 666psycho (29 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi si è spento uno dei più grandi rocker, Lemmy Kilmister. Muore a 70 anni dopo aver lottato per qualche giorno contro il cancro. 

RIP Lemmy, see you in hell!!


----------



## Hammer (29 Dicembre 2015)

Immenso. Enorme. Grazie di tutto Lemmy


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Dicembre 2015)

oramai credevo fosse immortale


----------



## Snake (29 Dicembre 2015)

ma non è quello dell'entry music di Triple H?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (29 Dicembre 2015)

Cavolo che mazzata!!!! Una Leggenda, R.I.P.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2015)

Ho avuto modo di conoscerlo nel 2009 per lavoro .... Un vero matto , ma matto con il botto .

Addio eroe , fatti un jack in nostro onore


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Dicembre 2015)

Cavolo, mi dispiace


----------



## hiei87 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Una delle ultime icone del rock. 
Sembrava immortale, in realtà chi lo conosceva, anche di fama, sapeva che gli sarebbe rimasto più poco da vivere da quel giorno in cui dovette abbandonare il palco durante un concerto. Non sarebbe stato da lui, se veramente non fosse stato parecchio male....


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Dicembre 2015)

mi spiace un sacco, RIP Lemmy.


----------

